# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  تشخیص مثبت و منفی کابل USB

## amir-m

سلام دوستان.
من برای پیاده کردن یه مدار یه 5 ولت فیکس (با ریپل کم) نیاز دارم.به همین دلیل تصمیم گرفتم از کابل USB استفاده کنم. کابل های USB چهار رشته ای هستند که من فقط با دو رشته کناری کابل (برق پورت USB) کار دارم. سوالم اینجاست که آیا کسی میدونه چطوری می تونم مطمئن بشم کدوم یک از این رشته ها مثبت و کدوم منفی یه؟
یه سوال هم در ورد LED های نوری دارم. آیا پایه بلند تر LED قطب آند (مثبت) اونه؟
با تشکر...

----------


## raravaice

سلام



> ا کسی میدونه چطوری می تونم مطمئن بشم کدوم یک از این رشته ها مثبت و کدوم منفی یه؟


شما با یه اهم متر ساده خیلی راحت میتونی vcc و Gnd رو پیدا کنی؟!!!!!!!
تصویر ضمیمه رو ببین برای مادگی پورت هست.




> یه سوال هم در ورد LED های نوری دارم. آیا پایه بلند تر LED قطب آند (مثبت) اونه؟


پایه های دیودهای نوری عمومی به هیمین صورت هست یعنی پایه بلند تر  مثبت و پایه کوتاه منفی ولی به اون اکتفا نکن و  خودت یک بار تست بگیر.

موفق باشید

----------


## amir-m

بله،پیدا کردن vcc با اهم متر خیلی کار راحتیه،اما من اینجا اهم متر نداشتم؟!!!!
به هر حال تصویر ضمیمه شما خیلی کمک کرد. متشکرم...

----------


## ghasedak2716

خوب حالا که مثبت و منفی LED گیرت اومد با LED راحت میتونی تستش کنی

----------

